# wholesale warrenties



## wildcatervin (Nov 4, 2014)

I have gave up on GS warrenties and am thinking about going with wholesale warrenties.These are cheaper and seam to be better than the others I have looked into.Has anyone had this insurance,or had a claim with them,or have a opinion?I know I can read all the statements but are they true?Just trying to get a honest opinion.Thanks


----------

